# Character als Hexwert in Strings



## lindin (7. September 2004)

Hallo, ich habe eine allgemeine Frage:

Ist es mir in Java wie in C möglich, einzelne Charwerte in einen String als Hexadezimalwert zu schreiben?

ICh wollte mir jeweils einen String aus zwei Hexwerten zusammensetzten, gibt es da so eine Funktion wie in c die Fkt sprintf?


----------



## squeaker (7. September 2004)

probier mal den String Konstruktor. Der kann ein Byte-Array haben. Einfach das Byte-Array mit deinen Hex-Werten füllen. Sollte funktionieren.


----------



## lindin (7. September 2004)

Ja, das funktioniert wunder bar, danke!


----------

